# Massive deals on Steam - limited time



## Overread (Nov 26, 2009)

Just a headsup to anyone who has Steam - you might wanna check it out - currently they are running 24hour bundles and deals on a range of their products - eg: 


Company of Heroes
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor
Frontlines™: Fuel of War™
Full Spectrum Warrior
Full Spectrum Warrior: Ten Hammers
Juiced 2: Hot Import Nights
Red Faction
Red Faction Guerrilla
Red Faction II
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
Saints Row 2
Titan Quest
Titan Quest - Immortal Throne
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War - Dark Crusade
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War - Gold Edition
Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War - Soulstorm
Dawn of War 2


all for: £26.49!
As well as other sickingly good deals (there is a lucas arts one)

I'm soo sooo tempted


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 26, 2009)

Twenty-four hours from when? I'm at work all day, won't be home for like, twelve hours at best! Gah!


----------



## Overread (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh and I made a little mistake - the big bundle deals are open till Monday - whilst there are also different daily deals which are smaller (single game discount basis). And the coundown for htem (for today) is at 16 hours.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 27, 2009)

Excellent, should be home in plenty of time to scope them out then! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dozmonic (Nov 27, 2009)

Thankfully my computer's too slow for half of them to work too well. Sadly, I do have football manager 2010 and rome:total war that I bought on there recently. It's great to learn a bit of self discipline and decide not to do "just one more" match or battle


----------



## LukeW (Nov 30, 2009)

So far I've picked up:

L4D2
Babo
KOTOR
Majesty 2
Ghostbusters

I bought DA:O a week before the sale too 

Not that I'll ever get a chance to play them


----------

